# Application For Oinktoberfest.



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 25, 2008)

If any one needs one email me pigsonthewingbbq@yahoo.com and I will froward it to you.
To all of 2007 entrants:


Attached is this year's application for Oinktoberfest. It is a printable Pdf. Download, print, fill in your info and send in with your payment asap. I am sending this to all of last year's entrants before posting to the website. We are increasing the number of teams, but it will be first come first served, especially for the bigger spaces. We hope to better accommodate everyone's needs.


As you will see there are some changes in categories, space sizes, shared electric, etc. If you have any questions please email by reply to this address. I will do my best to answer as soon as I can. If there is any problem with opening the attachment send me your fax number or mail address & I will forward the app to you.


It is already looking like a record year. Looking forward to seeing you all again.


George






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Oinktoberfest 2008
Smoke 'n Blues
Sept. 26 -�28
http://www.oinktoberfest.com


716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone send theirs' in yet???  I figure diesel will be $6/gallon by then.


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2008)

I just saw last years application.


----------



## Diva Q (May 1, 2008)

sent in ours last night
we are asking for extra space.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2008)

George ought to be happy to hear that Diva.

Personally I think that a charge of $350 for extra space is outrageous unless it comes with a deed and title.

I think a lot of organizers this year are going to be shocked by team turnouts, especially the one that nickle and dime teams to death.


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2008)

I'm not seeing where the entry app is?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 1, 2008)

The're not posted for the general public yet!  Geogre sent an email to those in the contest last year with the application.  You should have got one!  If not pm me your email address and I'll forward the email with the app to you.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 1, 2008)

George may just not like Witt's warm personality.     I think we can all relate to that. :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (May 2, 2008)

I agree, after he almost started an international incident with a team from Canada last year, I can see why George might be slow on the Wittdog application. :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 2, 2008)

$210.00 20x20
$275.00 20x30
$350.00 20x40 pull threw
George has not a thing to do with how they charge. It's all Kelly Schultz owner of the pumpkin farm. (who is a dick!) George and I started the damn thing, I came up with the name.    This is the last year under contract with the pumpkin farm. I'd like to move so we could accommodate more teams and get the price down and pay out to ten. Kelly Schultz is a asshole! Sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2008)

Pigs,

I'd be willing to say that the price charged for a pull through size space is the highest of any BBQ contest in the country.  With the price of diesel almost double over last year and now this price increase on lot size, I hope you can understand why many are upset.  Unfortuantely many teams willl be making decisions this year on what contests to attend based on price.  I think a lot of contests will be hurt by the economy.  It would be nice to see contests trying to work with teams this year.  The teams in the past have been very loyal to the contests.  

The pumpkin farms site has always been one of my favorites.  I'd hate to see the contest move becuas of greed of the owner.  He must work for the government.  That's the only organization I know that thinks they can bring in more money by raising prices in a recession.  Maybe he'll get the message next year when his revenue from the event is zero.


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> George may just not like Witt's warm personality.     I think we can all relate to that. :roll:





			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> I agree, after he almost started an international incident with a team from Canada last year, I can see why George might be slow on the Wittdog application. :roll:



You guys are just jealous that I was the skinny guy on the team at the Jack


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are just jealous that I was the skinny guy on the team at the Jack  [/quote:1gm8h3hg]

Don't worry, Dave.  Jealousy is the highest form of flattery. 
Oh, and I don't think the 'international incident' can be placed on you . . . . after all, you have more class than to do what that Canadian did . . .


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are just jealous that I was the skinny guy on the team at the Jack  [/quote:sy4sg0gb]

From the looks of those smokehouse pictures...you're coming very close to being a close second.


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, Dave.  Jealousy is the highest form of flattery. 
Oh, and I don't think the 'international incident' can be placed on you . . . . after all, you have more class than to do what that Canadian did . . .   [/quote:3uqocdzw]
I’m thinking about finding some high heat red paint…and painting a maple leaf on the dent of the WSM…. :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 2, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> $210.00 20x20
> $275.00 20x30
> $350.00 20x40 pull threw
> George has not a thing to do with how they charge. It's all Kelly Schultz owner of the pumpkin farm. (who is a dick!) George and I started the damn thing, I came up with the name.    This is the last year under contract with the pumpkin farm. I'd like to move so we could accommodate more teams and get the price down and pay out to ten. Kelly Schultz is a asshole! Sorry, it had to be said.



If this is the case, this contest needs to be moved before the owner(or whoever this Kelly person is) of the farm ruins it.  How about Orchard Park???  This is really pricey but now I know it's not George's doing, I have a much different opinion of the whole thing.  Dallas is right though.  Things are tight and getting tighter.  We have a hellish mess in this country right now and the luxury of dropping $1000-$1200 for a bbq contest may not be possible for a lot of people.  George might consider ribbons for places 7-10 just for recognition purposes...no money, but a NICE ribbon for being in the top 10 in a category or overall in such a large contest  would be appreciated by the teams.


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are just jealous that I was the skinny guy on the team at the Jack  [/quote:1c6pqj4r]

From the looks of those smokehouse pictures...you're coming very close to being a close second.  [/quote:1c6pqj4r]
The camera adds 15lbs


----------



## Rag1 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like I'll bag out on this one. I need a 20x40 which it appears are going to past competitors.


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m thinking about finding some high heat red paint…and painting a maple leaf on the dent of the WSM…. :roll:[/quote:37tmxx4n]


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll bag out on this one. I need a 20x40 which it appears are going to past competitors.


If you want in..let me or Pigs know....he might have some connetions.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 2, 2008)

Yea, I do.   Rag, if you want a 20x40 I can make it happen. Don't waste time though.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the looks of those smokehouse pictures...you're coming very close to being a close second.  [/quote:7xwst5w5]
The camera adds 15lbs [/quote:7xwst5w5]

Oh...must have been that 2nd camera, or was it the third...


----------

